# cutting the inside



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a very new turner and I've turned a goblet and a small pot out of an apple tree recently cut down. The wood is quite green and I find it easy to cut the outside and find it awkward to scrape or cut the inside. Is there a particular way? should I shape the outside first or the inside? If i do the outside shape and then the inside while the wood is mounted on a small screw chuck which is quite secure, I'm getting a lot of vibration or grabbing and the same the other way. My tools are quite sharp. I've used a scraper on one and a bowl gouge on the other to find the difference but both have the same problem. Can any one give me advice on this matter?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

What I do on goblets it to turn the outside of the bowl part but not completely to the stem. You need to leave the mass there to reduce vibration. Then I use a bowl gouge and start in the middle with the flute pointing to the left at about 9:30. This lets the bottom wing do the cutting. I'm not sure a screw center is the best way to hold a goblet blank and keep it from vibrating. I usually use a chuck or a faceplate.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention, I use a bowl gouge with ground back wings similar to the Ellsworth or Irish grinds. You can also use a spindle gouge if you have a fingernail shaped grind. 
I'm a fan of the Hunter tools for finishing endgrain pieces like boxes and goblets. It leaves a silky smooth finish but does take some practice to learn to use. 
If you use a scraper grind the left side back about 3/4" or so. This makes it more user friendly for hollowing the sides on boxes and goblets. Always keep the handle higher than the scraping edge and cut at or slightlly above center.


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for that I'll be trying those methods but I won't invest in a new tool for know. I will however buy the four jaw chuck as I have felt the srew chuck not to be to reliable with the security of the object.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Allejo a screw chuck works well if used right like most things, you can mount most anything without the need of a scroll chuck, but they are very good to have just very expensive, record and a few others do a chuck around £50 can't think of the name of hand but a scroll chuck if you can afford it then you won't look back. End grain is something of a pig at times, when green not so bad. You might find that drilling the centre out first will help you does not have to be big just drill a 3/8 to the depth you want to go, i have used parting tools to a bedan to open end grain, just have a go a tool does not have to be used in any convetional way, if you are hollowing then anything that goes over the rest a couple of inches you will pick up tool vibs, get a heavy tool the thicker the tool the les vibs from the tool, or get the rest inside of what you are working on. The more you play the more you will learn. Oh and don't have quite sharpe tools they need to be sharp, if you cannot get on with a gouge on the goblet then drill your hole then take small cuts with a heavy parting tool, it has worked ok for me at times, alot of times with my small boxes i use only the 3 point tool 1/4" to hollow it all out. And they don't turn out to bad.:thumbsup: Keep playing..LB


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

This is my latest acheivement cut from green apple. I did use a parting tool mainly to cut the inside and i kept it on the head and tailstock while i cut the inside. I didn't take the centre out until the very end and I was left with just a small spot of wood in the middle. I sanded the finished product and then coated it with beeswax. I quite like the whitee appearance of the wood instead of the usual grain.


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

As an afterthought. I took the pic before the finished article to record the method with the centre of the wood still intact and using the head and tail stock on the lathe to hold the wood


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

Allejo said:


> As an afterthought. I took the pic before the finished article to record the method with the centre of the wood still intact and using the head and tail stock on the lathe to hold the wood


Thanks for posting that shot! As a newbie, thats useful and helpful. I was wondering how to best tackle that.

Pretty nice bowl, too!:thumbsup:


----------

